# Chafing/ black from frame ????



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

What do you all recommend to avoid black stains from your frame? I have frontierplay fittings maybe I should of tried the more expensive hollaender or nrs? Or can you apply a finish to the fittings like clear nail polish? What’s everyone doing? Someone did tell me that a mr clean bar works but can’t find one locally thanks hive


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Long term, I'm not sure anything short of something like spray-on bedliner works.
The powder coating on the underside of my frame rails(and underside of my kitchen box) wore off after a few seasons.
So I just live with the black stains, and use the Magic Erasers at the end of the season.

Ben


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Magic eraser + NRS boat cleaner seems to do wonders. Outside of being a black, mostly removable blemish during the season I have never seen any reason to go through the effort to try and mitigate them.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, magic eraser + NRS boat cleaner. You can get the magic erasers at Home Depot or the like.

You can paint your frame..go to the auto body/paint supplier and buy an aluminum-specific etching primer. A 2-part paint should be tough enough for straps/dirt/sand.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I line the undersides of my frame rails with clear T-rex tape. I did use clear gorilla but the glue turns gummy in the sun. The t-rex tape i can peal and re-apply every spring.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

It's a tool not a jewel....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I know someone that's got a couple of old beach towels he folds and puts under his frame. Nicest looking 20 year old Hyside I've ever seen!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> I know someone that's got a couple of old beach towels he folds and puts under his frame. Nicest looking 20 year old Hyside I've ever seen!



Friend of mine uses a couple hunks of old carpets, and has a 20 year old Hyside as well.. His nickname is "Clean"...


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

Your right PT it kills me though to see my purty boat black


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

NoCo said:


> I line the undersides of my frame rails with clear T-rex tape. I did use clear gorilla but the glue turns gummy in the sun. The t-rex tape i can peal and re-apply every spring.


I've done this too. You'll have to replace the tape from time to time but it works well.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Get a black boat?


----------



## Jvonjess (Feb 21, 2015)

These guys all have it right, NRS boat cleaner, magic erasers, and elbow grease.
Magic Earsers are just melamine foam which you can get online for cheap without the name brand.
In addition I also use old electric palm Sanders or DA's but instead of sandpaper we use a rag held on with a rubber band. Works great. An electric orbital polisher would also work.


----------



## montanatommy (Sep 6, 2008)

I've gotten a high quality clear shrink-wrap from Grainger. Works great! never leaves marks except for fittings. Fittings go over a shrink-wrapped tube also.
You can also paint your frame and put shrink-wrap over it.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

You should definitely remove aluminum oxide. It will ruin the boat so when you sell it you might have to sell it for less than you paid for it.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

I just lightly scrub boat with an SOS pad after each run. Its quick & easy. Takes the black alum marks right off. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

